# Hobo Lee.



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This figure is inspired by a railroad movie that a customer recommended. I found a clip of the movie on you tube and the scene showed a hobo coming out of the bushes with a turkey tucked under his arms. Its a little hard to cast turkey nexs so I switched it to a chicken. He'd make a great figure for around the hen house or even standing on a platform waiting for a train.
I'm still working on him, but couldn't wait to share a preliminary shot of the pose and likeness.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

Emperor of the North with Lee Marvin and Ernest Borgnine. It is a favorite. 


Please think about making the hat interchangeable. Thanks,

Rich Schiffman


----------



## speedingbillet (Jan 10, 2010)

richard 
I cannot believe how far alog you are the figure looks great.wait till you see the rest of the chracters in the film.all are good subjects.thanks for taking my sugestion 
tom


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, 
I can neither deny or confirm any similarity between my figure of Hobo Lee and any character in the movie that you have mentioned ;D 
As for the hat, I'll give it a shot but its hard to make hats that look decent and cast well. Its always best if I can just sculpt them right on. I've found that a convincing wide brim hat should be casted separately but hats like this one and engineers hats are fine being a part of the figure.


----------



## speedingbillet (Jan 10, 2010)

richard 
in the begining of the movie he is holding a chicken the turkey is in the middle of the movie 
tom


----------



## speedingbillet (Jan 10, 2010)

the hat is fine i do not think it should be interchangable.he looks good 
tom


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

As a mischievious small-town brat, it seems to me it'd be easier to make off with the eggs than the birds. Much less noise


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Rich! What's next, a real mean looking freight conductor? And...I like the hat.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, that sounds about right. I'll have him swinging a club or something 








Got some more detail in and decided to do a color test.








I didn't really focus too much on the clothing or the chicken, 








Mainly just the skin. I wanted to see if I could get it ruddy and jaundiced looking at the same time.


----------



## speedingbillet (Jan 10, 2010)

he looks great how long till he goes on sale and the conductor swung a hammer in the movie and also looked alot like ernest borgnine.the brake man in the movie used a club and is also an interesting character good work I also recieved the figures


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe a couple of months more or less. As I said, this is only inspired by the movie


----------



## speedingbillet (Jan 10, 2010)

really looks good


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got my copy of EOTN from Amazon. You are right, a lot of inspiring characters. Man those bos` are deadly! And the Shack! Talk about taking his job seriously!


----------



## speedingbillet (Jan 10, 2010)

i thought you would think so the facial features and the clothing are all modeling subjects who ever did the casting and the wardrobe should of got an oscar notice how all the pant legs are tucked in or gaitored 
tom


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Watched it for a second time so I could sketch some of the poses and I noticed something that is puzzling. After A no 1 announces his ambition to ride no 19 to Portland the train Hi-balls out of the yard and is wey laid by the Hobos on some obscure siding. They finally get back to the main line but have to race to a siding to avoid hitting a passenger train traveling in the opposite direction. They hall into the siding at break neck speeds barely avoiding the on coming train,,, but no one jumps out and throws any switches,,, were they automated or something? Is it even possible to throw a switch in a split second? Or is that Hollywood messing with my mind? May be I should have posted this question/observation in the operations forum.


----------



## speedingbillet (Jan 10, 2010)

i noticed that to they were not automated back then hollywood is messing with us


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken Shack's train was a facing-point and had to have the turnout set to go to the diverging route and the siding, while the other train on that same turnout where the caboose of Shack's train just barely cleared the main-line would have been a trailing-point and would have just pushed the turnout open, as it went through.

The reverse would have been the case for the two trains, where the other turnout for the siding was, where Shack's locomotive was.

Railroad switch/turnout[/b]


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, 
But who threw the switch for them to get in to the siding? In the movie the train was going full speed into the turn out. No one jumped out to throw a switch at that speed. Do they just set those switches to diverge and leave them that way?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

That position on the RR isn't discussed as much as The Engineer, The Conductor, The Fireman, or the Brakeman. It's The Screenwriter,


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hehehe, as was suggested above, it's in the script.









However, since railroads operated on scheduled trains and time tables, it's plausible that the previous passing taking place at that siding, left things set up for what was to take place next, per the schedule and timetable. It was expected via the storyline that Shack's train was scheduled to leave the yard and get to the siding in plenty of time to safely allow the passing of the two trains.

While it wasn't depicted in those scenes, Shack and his crew may have just left things set the way they were because that's what was called for, maybe reversed things, or left both turnouts set for straight main-line routing in both directions, in any event setting things up for what was to come.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

O K I'll buy that


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm running an exclusive offer for first mold castings of Hobo Lee at 5 dollars a figure. See the Classifieds section of MLS for details.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The final mold is cast, and I have settled on my favorite paint scheme, although now that study the image I realize I need to make some more dirt around the finger nails


----------

